# shortage of cruze diesels



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

dealer called today to see if I was happy with the car an during the conversation he said they where hard to get an there was a shortage of cruze diesels, has anyone else heard this?? maybe problems getting parts to produce.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think there a quite a few dealers sitting on diesels. The dealer I bought mine from has had a red one on the lot for a long time. It could be that when people decide to spend the extra money on a diesel they want exactly what they want. It was the case for me as the dealer had to locate one for me.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

My dealer had 3. I regret that I bought one of them.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine has 5 and I'm going to try and test one soon. Most of them are rainforest green.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mc2crazy said:


> My dealer had 3. I regret that I bought one of them.


curious why??


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

When we bought ours it was the only one in the dealer's lot. And there were only 7 within 50 miles of us. Diesels are a smaller market, especially with the cheaper eco model available

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oilburner said:


> curious why??


after signing the ppwrk and writing the check, he wants the dealer to give him $ back.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought the only one within 100 miles when I got mine. Now the local dealer 3 miles from my house has 2 on the lot. They did have 3, must of sold one or maybe traded it to another dealer.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

My dealer only had 1 and I'm Happy with it. I was driving a full size pickup at 200.00 week in gas. Now 60.00 a week in diesel.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

I bought mine from the biggest Chevy dealer in Pa (Sutliff in Harrisburg) last Saturday. They had 5 and sold mine and one other that day on the black friday sale. My closest dealer has only gotten one and sold it right away. Next closest dealer has one and has sold one. Said they had to get both from other dealers. Another dealer in the area has one. 

I really wanted one with no extras since the diesel is pretty well loaded already. In fact I'd have liked one with fewer options (don't much like leather seats). So many that I see have so many expensive options that the price gets too high for a lot of people. Mine had fog lights, splash guards and convenience group. I go it cheaper than ordering one with no options because it had been on the lot a while. I agree that most people that decide to step up to a diesel are more particular about getting what they want.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

The dealer I bought mine from has very competitive pricing and has been selling them almost before they get them on the lot, but within a 50 mile radius of that dealer, there are close to 50 CTD sitting on lots (according to the Chevrolet website), some of which have been there for a couple months. I've checked. 

Granted, I went to the Minneapolis/St. Paul area to get mine; nearly 200 miles away. Outside of the cities, there aren't many yet. My local dealer still doesn't have one, and there are only about six of them within 100 mile radius. My local dealer said they couldn't get one in before the incentives expire in January.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

I was doing a search just not long ago on the Chevy website and there was a dealer around here that had 7 of them in stock. That was surprising. I've never seen a dealer with more than two other than that place.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I had a few dealers tell me they couldn't locate one. What a crock.

I located mine by myself with the exact options I wanted.

There are plenty on dealer lots.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Tell your dealer to call around Chicago. He should be able to locate 100 within a 10 mile area.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cars for Sale in Bedford - Lally Chevy

Here some in my area...


----------

